# mod_security and modsec-clamscan.pl [solved]

## huuan

I'm trying to configure a server to scan uploaded files with clamav

I found that mod_security for apache has an example script mentioned in the config file

/etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_config.conf

 after I emerged mod_security

 *Quote:*   

>  If there is a danger of attack through uploaded files then it
> 
> #      is possible to configure an external script to inspect each file
> 
> #      before it is seen by the application. An example script is
> ...

 

but I can't find either of those files anywhere or anything similar, even searching for all *.pl* files 

find / -iname "*.pl" | less 

none found looks like either of those files mentioned.

Thinking it might have been stripped for portage I downloaded the source from breach but it wasn't there either.

Can someone please point me to where they might be found? ThanksLast edited by huuan on Tue Dec 23, 2008 3:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## huuan

the mod_security people now have a bug tracking for this issue and anyone who wants can get a version of the sript from the 1.9.x version on their website.

----------

